
Dogecoin.org taken down - earlz
https://dogecoin.org/
======
ummjackson
Founder of Dogecoin here. [http://dogecoin.com](http://dogecoin.com) is the
official site.

dogecoin.org was owned by a third party, who sold the domain to the highest
bidder today and they threw up that stupid seizure message. Entirely a ploy by
another altcoin to try and derail Dogecoin. Funny they're taking it all so
seriously haha.

Settle down people, it's a doge on a coin and it's Christmas :)

~~~
dogecrusader
Everyone loves illegal shit. the troll will work in our favour.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1tl618/dogecoin_we...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1tl618/dogecoin_website_shut_down_for_gambling/)

~~~
ummjackson
Perhaps, but Dogecoin is all about fun and generosity. Not sure who'd want to
undermine that :)

~~~
dogecrusader
it's been reverted back to the original website.

~~~
ummjackson
Yep, honestly no idea what they're doing over there. Let's just spread the
word that dogecoin.com is the _real_ site.

------
nwh
Doesn't look like it had anything to do with gambling.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?&q=cache%3Adoge...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?&q=cache%3Adogecoin.org)

The DNS points to 23.92.49.68 and an image is shown suggesting that the domain
was seized. As the WHOIS was only updated a few minutes ago you will need to
flush your DNS for this to appear.

[http://archive.is/ecmzU](http://archive.is/ecmzU)

I don't believe this is legitimate, as it doesn't follow the HTML style or the
image format of the previous seizure notices I've collected. The IP address is
pointing to a shared host in Ohio, which does not make sense if this were a
real seizure.

------
bendoernberg
Dogecoin.com is the official site, registered in Australia (the home of
founder Jackson Palmer) on 12/4/13\. Dogecoin.org was an unofficial community
site registered in Panama on 12/5/13.

Either way, I'd expect this to spark news coverage and interest in Dogecoin.
There was already a lot of momentum today, this won't hurt.

------
brenfrow
What are the implications of this?

~~~
not_rhodey
very implication.

~~~
andyfleming
much this

~~~
Yhippa
wow

------
kenko
So, no one gets the joke, huh?

------
anonymousab
Isn't dogecoin.com the actual main site?

~~~
BTCenthusiast
Yeah, pretty sure it is. Not sure what dogecoin.org even was.

------
BTCenthusiast
Any idea how this occurred? Dogecoin.com is still up btw.

------
mschuster91
Lol they seized dogecoin.org for gambling but satoshidice is still up - and
it's far older than dogecoin...

------
earlz
yea, I'm not sure. dogecoin.org is official site according to wikipedia and
duckduckgo though

~~~
code_duck
dogecoin.com is the official site, as far as I know, and it's still up.

------
shobhitverma
[http://www.dogecasino.com/](http://www.dogecasino.com/) is still up. Don't
get it.

